# Wakü im Thermaltake Xaser VI?



## Nexxos1412 (20. Dezember 2008)

*Wakü im Thermaltake Xaser VI?*

Hallo,
Ich habe eine Frage also ich habe Das Xaser VI und wollte wieder eine Wakü haben mit dieser will ich nur meinen Q9450 Kühlen momentan ist ein Thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme drauf und ich hab bei 3200MHZ und standart Vcore 48°c bei vollast gemessen mit core temp.Ich habe noch Wakü Komponenten eine Alphacool Pumpenstation (is ne Eheim pumpe drinne) mit 600 L/H und noch den Innovatek I-cool Rev.3.0 würdet ihr das zeug weiter nehmen oder neu kaufen? und ich bräuchte auch noch einen Radi ich dachte an einen 240er weil der gut unters case passt (beim Xaser VI sind da schienen und da ist Freiraum,und schon löcher für Schläuche etc.)


MFG,
Nico

PS: das ist die Pumpe http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p859_Alphacool-Eheim-600-Station-II-12V.html
     das der Cpu Kühl block http://www.oc-card.de/pd1763034467.htm?defaultVariants=search0_EQ_ohne%20Halterung_AND_{EOL}&categoryId=157


----------



## zettiii (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wakü im Thermaltake Xaser VI?*

HI,
also die Pumpe kannst du nur für dir CPU ohne Probleme weiterverwende.
Über den CPU Kühler kann ich dir nichts sagen, glaube aber nicht dass der so toll ist, berichtigt mich bitte wer wenn ich falsch liege.
Du kannst natürlich einen 240er Radi nehmen, nur sind die Tripple nich viel teurer und bieten dir noch Reserven falls du mal deine Graka oder so mit in den Kreislauf mit einbeziehen willst.

Aber mal ne andere Frage.
Warum willst du überhaupt eine Wakü ?
Ich bin kein Lükühler aber ich finde 48° unter Last vollkommen in Ordnung.
Sonst nimm vllt. andere WLP und überprüf den anpressdruck.

mfg zettiii


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wakü im Thermaltake Xaser VI?*

Die Pumpe ist noch immer DIE Empfehlung wenn es um maximales P-/L-Verhältniss geht, man muss aber bei der Kühlerauswahl ein bißchen mehr aufpassen - konsequente Düsenkühler ala Cuplex XT entfalten damit nicht ihre volle Leistung.

Der CPU-Kühler ist... schwach. Um es vornehm auszudrücken.
Mit nem Dual könnte er dir trotzdem leichte Vorteile gegenüber Lukü verschaffen, aber wenn du noch eine neue Halterung benötigst, würde ich gleich komplett umsteigen. (Der Heatkiller 3.0 stürmt gerade die Charts und harmonisiert sehr gut mit schwächeren Pumpen)


----------



## Nexxos1412 (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wakü im Thermaltake Xaser VI?*

ich weiß nicht oben trippel unters Xaser passt aber ich denke schon ich meine es ist 66cm tief  und der kb is ******* glaub ich auch weil ich hatte damals 40°c Wasser Temp und cpu 60°c ich will Wakü weil ich noch mehr übertakten will.Wlp habe ich die akasa ak450 und die artic silver 9 habe noch keine besseren gesehen (nicht Flüssigmetall)


MFG,
Nico

PS: Jetzt hab ich auf 3200MHZ getaktet mit standart Vcore


----------



## Nexxos1412 (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wakü im Thermaltake Xaser VI?*

Also ich finde den Heatkiller 3.0 sehr schön den würde ich dann nehmen also für die wakü wenn ich sie baue welchen 360er radi würdet ihr mir empfehlen (es ist so ich habe untern im case nur platzt für 2 lüfter entweder 120 oder 140mm also da sind 2 lüfter montierbar)


----------



## Digger (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wakü im Thermaltake Xaser VI?*

also so wie ich dein case sehe, würd ich sagen pack einen 240 in den boden UND einen in den deckel.

das is zwar ein bissel teurer, aber auch besser als ein trippel, mit dem du platzprobleme hast.
müsstest nur diene laufwerke da oben nach unten versetze. müsste aber kein prob sein


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wakü im Thermaltake Xaser VI?*

In Sachen Preis-/Leistung und Leistung bei geringen Drehzahlen ist die Magicool Slim-Baureihe aktuell das Maß der Dinge.
Wenn dir Modifikationen am Gehäuse nichts ausmachen, würde ich mal gucken, ob da nicht doch ein Triple reinpasst - wenn das Gehäuse wirklich 66cm hat sollten abzüglich der Festplatten über 45cm übrig sein, was eigentlich reicht.
Doppel-Dual macht imho keinen Sinn, solange du nur die CPU kühlst, den zweiten Radiator kannst du auch später noch nachrüsten.


----------



## Digger (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wakü im Thermaltake Xaser VI?*

ja klar für die cpu macht das keinen sinn, aber für später wär das das einfachst.


----------



## Nexxos1412 (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wakü im Thermaltake Xaser VI?*

Die Radis kommen nicht rein die kommen unten drunter das seht man da nicht unten ist noch mehr platz

MFG,
Nico


----------

